# Horse riding



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was a keen horse rider in my youth and have encouraged my grand daughter to take it up. (hence why I have not retired lol) and now I think I would like to get back in the saddle. I want to start off with a few basic lessons in the hope it will all flood back, does anyone know of a good school that has well fed horses?
I do not want to go galloping through the desert just simple hacks.

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Horseback riding in Egypt - horse riding
.:: HORSE TIMES :: Egypt's Official Equestrian Magazine ::.
www.StallionEquestrianCenter.com

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Horseback riding in Egypt - horse riding
> .:: HORSE TIMES :: Egypt's Official Equestrian Magazine ::.
> www.StallionEquestrianCenter.com
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you:clap2:


----------

